# What I wrote to AAP



## SarahLi (Jan 11, 2007)

I sent it through the intactamerica email, but I used my own words. Don't know if it will make a difference, but it feels good to be involved.

Quote:

Dear AAP,

Recommending circumcision to reduce the risk of STDs is akin to recommending the withdrawal method to reduce pregnancy. The STD rate in the U.S. is already high. I don't think it would be wise to put the idea in people's minds that circumcision provides protection against disease.

1) What are the STD rates in the U.S.?

2) What is the circumcision rate in the U.S.?

3) What are the STD rates in the Western Europe?

4) What is the circumcision rate in Western Europe?

If the AAP wants to reduce the STD rate in America, it would appear the way to do it is through education and access to contraceptives, not through the cutting of normal genitals. If there is any choice of circumcision, it should be left up to that individual whose body will be permanently altered.
If an individual IS engaging in harmful sexual behavior, cutting off part of his penis should never be the first intervention in order to create safer sex- why would we have it be the first intervention after birth?

Sincerely,


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Excellent!


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

Awesome letter but those AAP are Getting Free Money to them for Funding Circ as STD prevention/reduction that Money Needs to go Where People Actually Need not where its getting flushed down the toilet because for some reason USA blindly needs to keep that circ'ing going as some benefit to others because if they admit that they are realizing their is No Benefits they may face alot of angry parents realizing they were mislead and that they caused harm to their kids for no reason at all .


----------



## emma1325 (May 23, 2005)

Has the AAP recently changed their stance from neutral to pro-routine-circumcision?


----------



## brant31 (Jan 11, 2009)

I wish you all the luck in the world with this approach. It is vital that the decision-makers hear from all of us.

Unfortunately, I have been making the same argument since 1997, and in some cases face-to-face with officials from the medical associations and the influential medical centers (e.g., UCSF) that play a key policy rôle.

The nonsensical argument I always get back: Thank goodness our circumcision rate is as high as it is, or our HIV and STI rate would be through the roof! And as for Europe, maybe they could improve _their_ numbers by starting to cut every baby boy!

Makes me want to scream.

So, my approach is now more jarring. I ask point-blank: "What is the American medical establishment doing today to teach us to enjoy our foreskins and keep them healthy? After all, shouldn't the _*primary goal*_ be good health of our normal bodies, not _preventive surgery_? Or do you honestly claim that intact penises are beyond redemption and we can do nothing through education and condom use to lower America's sexual health morbidity?"

You should see the look on their faces when I ask why boys and men aren't being taught that foreskins are fun and healthy.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

I also wrote a letter through IntactAmerica, but used a lot of my own words. I like yours even better.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Moved from TCAC to activism.


----------

